# 2 club Openings for 2012-13 season



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*(4) Hunting club Openings for 2012-13*

I have decided to start advertising a little early because we had four hunting club members that were nice enough to tell us it would be their last season with us unless something major changed for them due to lack of extra money around their house hold. We really hate to lose those guys, but the show must go on and preplanning means alot towards filling your hunting club spots now days with the good members your looking for.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*Hunting club ad*

We have 2500 acres located in the Vredenburgh, AL. area that is all connected together as one piece of property and we have 43 food plots planted with Advantage Ladino clover / Crimson clover / Arrow leaf clover / Kale /Georgia Collards / Chicory / Winter wheat / Rye / Oats / Rape / Purple top Turnips planted on every plot with 24 shooting houses located all across the club. The other plots that don't have a shooting house on them will have some type of other stand. All plots have been given names with a sign at each location to go with the detailed map we have made for our club members. It’s so easy a caveman could figure it out so a one year members can get around as good as a five or ten year member with our detailed map. We like keeping around 18 or 19 members at $1200 per year for the for hunting rights on our lease. We have a nice camp house and the price to stay at the 3500 square foot camp house is $600 per hunting season. We will also have a few camper hook-ups. We are 3 point on one side witch means it's typically going to be a 6 point or better, but adult members typically only shoot a 8 point or mature deer and we have kept the 3 point on one side or better rule because no one abuses the rule and it's for the kids as well, so that's what it's all about. We have about 900 acres, give or take, of hardwoods and the rest is going to be mature 30+ year old thinned pines along with some 10 year old planted pines and now some new clear cuts 200-300 areas to hunt around. We have a fairly large creek with some pretty good acorns tree on it that runs right through the middle of our lease along with a railroad track along with having back door access to a extra 2,000 acres of forever wild land to hunt. We have our fair share of deer and you will see them on our food plot especially since we don't shoot does on plots anymore, although we do have some areas set up for doe killing If you like. We like to have fun around the fire with our new and old friends. We are a kid friendly club and everyone knows how to act right in front of kids. We also ride 4 wheelers during the summer and have miles and miles of dirt roads and property to ride around the Vredenburgh area if you’re into riding but we don't ride around on our hunting lease other than to do what is required for up keep of roads on property or mineral blocks / feeding stations etc. Our camp house is located in Coy which is only 7 minutes from our hunting lease also it's just a mile or so off of the Alabama river with boat launch access with in less than 15 minutes and 30 minutes to Miller's Ferry/Gee's Bend. I'm offering our first time ever summer time fishing camp house memberships this year for $600 as well. We will be showing our hunting lease from February to April for a few possible new memberships each year because no matter how good of a club you have or think you have you will always lose a member or two from year to year due to the tough economy etc. How many available spots each year is always pending the April 15th payment due date for the new year with club members. If you would like to come up and hunt as a guest before Jan 15th and see the land, camp house, and meet some of the members email me at [email protected] or call me Bryan Griffin 850-712-4319 leave a message and I will call you back.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Bump


----------



## scramble (Mar 30, 2009)

*I was a member*

I was a member two years ago. It's a fine club and a great bunch of people. It was just to far a drive from my place in Mary Esther for me to really enjoy the club. Anyone looking for a new club to join could'nt do much better than the FHC.

Kelley Duckett


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

scramble said:


> I was a member two years ago. It's a fine club and a great bunch of people. It was just to far a drive from my place in Mary Esther for me to really enjoy the club. Anyone looking for a new club to join could'nt do much better than the FHC.
> 
> Kelley Duckett


Kelley
I haven't heard from you in a Long time but thanks for the nice words, your a good man. Maybe you and your boy could come up and hunt with us sometime as my guest If you would like. Thanks again Bryan


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*Buck movement*

Old 7 point / 219 pounds - After seeing the woods this weekend and the earlier than normal older buck movement. I'm think and hope for a early rut this year still!


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*Old deer no teeth / 5 point / 136 pounds field dressed*

[/ATTACH]Old deer no teeth / 5 point / 136 pounds field dressed


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*More pictures - 8 point 163 pounds*

8 point 163 pounds


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*Youth - 6 Point 165 pound*

Youth - 6 Point 165 pound


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*Nice view from the house*

Nice view from the house


----------



## deeracuda (Aug 10, 2011)

i am very interested in your club are they still open?


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes sir we still have *Deer hunting openings only* for now but only because I haven't taken a deposit from anyone I've spoken to yet that wants to come up and see the property. We currently have several others that seem very interested as well but we only hold spots with a *$600 deposit* and it's pretty hard for me to be showing the property to anyone to collect a deposit when our club is on the edge of our RUT, so it’s looking like Saturday February 4th before we can show the whole property to anyone. Thank you for your interest in our club and I look forward to meeting everyone that plans to view the property that day. Here is the location to our sign in board and where everyone will plan to start from at 8:00 am on ATV / Golf cart / UTV or your old four wheel drive truck that's your choice and it takes about 6 hrs to see it all so bring your food/drink and family and enjoy yourself. FYI: You are not guarantee a spot in our club just because you show up to view the property, we will have a application form for you to fill out and we will go from there. Thanks Bryan 850-712-4319

*+31° 48' 52.86", -87° 19' 35.88"* 

*LINK ABOVE FOR DRIVING DIRECTION TO THE STARTING POINT TO VIEW OUR CLUB ON SATURDAY FEBRUARY 4TH 8:00AM SO IF YOU’RE INTERESTED THIS WILL BE THE ONLY TIME WE WILL SHOW THE PROPERTY TILL NEXT SEASON.*


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Just a picture


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have been on this place in the non deer seasons............and seen the deer and hogs on it...........there is no shortage of things to watch and shoot at in these woods...........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

WES
In the Non deer season, I like how you worded that....lol Thanks Bryan


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

How long of a drive from Navarre, FL would this club be? I am looking to join a club next season for deer hunting. I am in the military and don't do drugs and love the outdoors. Thank you.


----------



## H20fowlkiller (Jan 7, 2012)

Turkey population? Turkey hunters?


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Franklin hunting club said:


> [/ATTACH]Old deer no teeth / 5 point / 136 pounds field dressed


Great sounding place and some good looking bucks but are you looking at the top of a deers mouth for tooth wear?


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Jdog said:


> How long of a drive from Navarre, FL would this club be? I am looking to join a club next season for deer hunting. I am in the military and don't do drugs and love the outdoors. Thank you.


 
*+31° 48' 52.86", -87° 19' 35.88"* 

*LINK ABOVE FOR DRIVING DIRECTION TO THE STARTING POINT TO VIEW OUR CLUB ON SATURDAY FEBRUARY 4TH 8:00AM SO IF YOU’RE INTERESTED THIS WILL BE THE ONLY TIME WE WILL SHOW THE PROPERTY TILL NEXT SEASON.*


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

We got a few birds but there is no openings for turkey hunters unless you can sweet talk Wes...lol


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

skullworks said:


> Great sounding place and some good looking bucks but are you looking at the top of a deers mouth for tooth wear?


NO it was just a bad angle of that picture, But his bottom teeth were flat!
and he needed some gray hair remover for men....lol


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

Franklin hunting club said:


> *+31° 48' 52.86", -87° 19' 35.88"*
> 
> *LINK ABOVE FOR DRIVING DIRECTION TO THE STARTING POINT TO VIEW OUR CLUB ON SATURDAY FEBRUARY 4TH 8:00AM SO IF YOU’RE INTERESTED THIS WILL BE THE ONLY TIME WE WILL SHOW THE PROPERTY TILL NEXT SEASON.*


 
Any chance to view the club in early summer? I deploy in 2 wks and won't return until mid May...thanks for your consideration. :thumbsup:


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Jdog said:


> Any chance to view the club in early summer? I deploy in 2 wks and won't return until mid May...thanks for your consideration. :thumbsup:


You can come up and look on any weekend we have a work day or something but there will not be any openings by this summer, we will be full by the 2nd week this year in Feb. after showing property and doing applications & deposits on this Feb. 4th...sorry about that wished I could be of more help.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Headed north here in a few hours to my favorite hunting stand to see if me and day walker can see each other just one last time :whistling:before he disappears from my life...lol


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

We killed 6 deer this weekend (3) 8 POINTS (2) 9 POINTS (1) 5 POINT and missed a few as usual. I have a few pictures but not all of them yet, things are starting to really heat up :thumbup:


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

^^^^^^^ Nice deer...............................ugly hunter in the last two pics tho!


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Seven if you considered the Holiday part of the weekend!


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*They just keep coming*

11 point 170lbs


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*Heres another one*

Not sure on the points.or weight.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Add another two more deer to the list, a Cull 6 point and 7 point. Pictures and details pending the weekend when I go up.


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

how far/long of a drive from Navarre, FL would this club be? 
Thanks!


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Jdog said:


> How long of a drive from Navarre, FL would this club be? I am looking to join a club next season for deer hunting. I am in the military and don't do drugs and love the outdoors. Thank you.


 
131.0 mi, 2 hr 46 min


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*18 bucks down and 4 days left*

I think they killed these two today


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*More pictures still left post*

More pictures still left post


----------

